# Rotala macrandra not as red anymore



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

IME any variant of Rotala macrandra needs some sort of CO2 injection in order for it to grow to it's fullest potential. That's probably your problem. It's a great CO2 indicator in that it will suffer when CO2 levels are low and will thrive when they are high.


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

It doesn't seem to be suffering though. It actually looks great, with new growth and all. It's just that the tops of the plants is slowly becoming yellow. That's why I had assumed it was a mineral issue, but perhaps you are correct.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Yellow coloration is typically a nitrogen deficiency, I think. Do you have any pics?

And can you give us a little bit more information on your lighting? 3.5 WPG doesn't tell us a whole lot.


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

You're right about yellowing being an indicator of N deficiency but nothing else in the tank is yellowing. Perhaps the plant is very sensitive and demanding. 

I'll tell you as much about the light as I can, I don't know too much, this is my first tank. It was the hood that came with the 10 gal. Aqueon setup (it was a gift for me purchased at Petco) and I retrofit it with an AH Supply 36w fluorescent bulb and reflector. http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

I'll work on getting pics uploaded.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

From APC Plantfinder: 
"R. macrandra is an excellent indicator plant in the aquarium due to its sensitivity to poor conditions and normally fast growth. Lighting should be strong (at least 2 watts per gallon with power compact bulbs for an aquarium of 40-60 U.S. gallons). When lighting is poor, the lower stems of this plant often deteriorate. CO2, although not completely necessary, is highly recommended for this plant for it to reach its full potential. NO3 and PO4 levels play a major role in the appearance of this plant. High NO3 levels (10 ppm or more) coupled with low PO4 levels (less than 0.5 ppm) lead to leggier growth and large, light orange leaves. If nitrate is pushed too high (20 ppm or more), the plant may actually stunt. Low NO3 levels (10 ppm or less) coupled with high PO4 levels (1.5 to 2 ppm) lead to very compact, lush, bright red growth. Heavy iron and micronutrient dosing is required. If the plant is looking pale red or showing white markings, then the plant is not getting enough iron."

Perhaps your NO3 levels are too high and your PO4 levels are too low? From what you've described, it doesn't sound like a micronutrient/iron problem.

I only have kept Rotala macrandra in high-tech set-ups with a decent amount of lighting and plenty of CO2, so I'm not sure what else to tell you. 

What are you fertilizing, and what's your dosing schedule? Have you tested your nitrates and phosphates lately?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

it NEEDS C02... hands down.(with ur light in consideration) it will not survive at all without it IMO. it is a demanding plant. it requires a rich substrate slightly acidic is preferable. i can't meet its needs all the time. and it gets sprayed with c02.. pearls all day long from top to bottom. all new growth looks awesome.. side shoots, top stems from top to bottom are beautiful. if a leaf is a week old it starts to die. and that's because my substrate isn't supplying the needed nutrients. if i put a fert tab on it. boom nice plant. when it runs out. 2 weeks later no happy plant


----------



## Cannonbolt (Sep 13, 2007)

My nitrate levels read 0. I don't have a phosphate test kit. Most importantly I had misidentified the plant - it is actually Nesaea sp. Red, but after reading some, I don't think it really changes much about the position I'm in. 
I don't have a lot of time or money right now so I'm gonna get some root tabs to stick on it, add DIY CO2 in addition to the Excel I'm giving it and let it do what it's gonna do.


----------

